# Flounderslayerman



## Cosson-Gigs (Dec 12, 2012)

Got to meet one of our Pensacola forum members this week, Elliot Harrell, Elliot gave me some advice on grinding the points on my gigs and I took his advice a couple years ago and getting good results from his input, nice to meet Flounderslayerman


----------



## OHenry (Apr 28, 2011)

I can vouch for the tips; mine are still sharp despite my efforts. I have killed several rocks, limbs, oyster shells, boards, etc. Oh yeah and a couple of fish!
Great product!


----------



## GIggaMon (Sep 29, 2010)

Cosson-Gigs said:


> Got to meet one of our Pensacola forum members this week, Elliot Harrell, Elliot gave me some advice on grinding the points on my gigs and I took his advice a couple years ago and getting good results from his input, nice to meet Flounderslayerman


 He sure is a tiny little fella


----------



## Cosson-Gigs (Dec 12, 2012)

GIggaMon said:


> Cosson-Gigs said:
> 
> 
> > Got to meet one of our Pensacola forum members this week, Elliot Harrell, Elliot gave me some advice on grinding the points on my gigs and I took his advice a couple years ago and getting good results from his input, nice to meet Flounderslayerman
> ...


Hummmm! I always hear that dynamite comes in small packages! 
As long as you know how to use a gig , the way I figure it don?t matter! And he sure knows how to use em?


----------



## Cosson-Gigs (Dec 12, 2012)

OHenry said:


> I can vouch for the tips; mine are still sharp despite my efforts. I have killed several rocks, limbs, oyster shells, boards, etc. Oh yeah and a couple of fish!
> Great product!


Tips should stay sharp? Especially if you ask for the Alloy tips? I?ve just bought some new alloy welding rods that are super tough but you have to make sure you ask me to weld it on before making them.


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

It was good to finally meet you to Jim. Now finish that awesome barn and have giggers get together


----------



## GIggaMon (Sep 29, 2010)

Cosson-Gigs said:


> Hummmm! I always hear that dynamite comes in small packages!
> As long as you know how to use a gig , the way I figure it don?t matter! And he sure knows how to use em?


 O yeah he knows how to use a gig that's for sure, I'm just messing with Elliot we sometimes fight like brothers but at the end of the day everything's all good I would always have his back :thumbsup:


----------



## Cosson-Gigs (Dec 12, 2012)

flounderslayerman said:


> It was good to finally meet you to Jim. Now finish that awesome barn and have giggers get together


I'm sure trying to finish this old barn so I can enjoy having some friends over, and yea it be good to have a Flounder, fish fry and meet some surrounding fishermen within traveling distance. 
Hopefully in the near future ????


----------

